# Eigener Mailserver...Problem



## DaReelRigo (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen

hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forum gelandet, da mich das Webser etwas verwirrt ^^

Also ich habe ein kleineres Problem

Nachdem ich mir in den letzten Tagen einen kleinen Server für FTP und Web zusammen geschustert habe, habe ich nun mit meinem Mailserver ein größeres Problem.
Zwar läuft er und schickt im Intranet auch die Mail, auch der Empfang von Mails aus dem Internet funktioniert.

Jedoch schaff ich es einfach nicht Mails zu versenden (etwa an Web.de), da diese keine Mails von Servern mit dynamischer IP annehmen (trotz dyndns).

Nun hab ich gelesen das 1&1 anbietet, bei domains einen eigen server anzugeben (alternativen MX-Eintrag). 

Meine Frage ist nun, wenn ich mir eine Domain registriere und dort meine Server angebe, nehmen dann andere Provider mails die von meinem Server geschickt wurden an ?
oder gibt es noch andere alternativen ?

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
mfg Rigo


----------



## Flex (3. Mai 2006)

Ich glaube kaum, dass das deine Problematik lösen wird, da domain.de letzendlich das gleiche ist wie eine Domain bei dyndns.org. 

Aber eine wirkliche Alternative fällt mir auch nicht ein...

/update:
Außerdem glaube ich kaum, dass das funktionieren würde mit der Domain von 1&1, da diese kein dynamisches IP Update machen, sondern die Domain einfach als Weiterleitung einrichten.


----------



## bk75 (3. Mai 2006)

Mailserver mit dynamischen IP-Adressen werden idR von T-Online und anderen Providern ignoriert unter dem Vorwand der Spamversenderei.


----------



## gorim (4. Mai 2006)

Du brauchst zum versenden einen Smarthost bei Deinem Provider. Dein Mailserver meldet sich an dem Samrthost mit Deiner Kennung an und verschickt dann die E-Mails darüber weg.   Funktioniert ausgezeichnet.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## DaReelRigo (4. Mai 2006)

Hi
danke für die antworten...

Bin aber noch ein neuling was den ganzen kram angeht ^^
Also hab jetzt erstmal meine dyndns adresse genommen (xyz.dyndns.org)

Wenn ich nun diesen smarthost (welcher ist das bei 1und1 ?) nehme dann kann ich also quasi meinem Mailserver sagen das meine E-Mail abc@xyz.dyndns.org ist und von daaus meine mails über den server von 1und1 abschicken, so das beim empfänder dann die o.g. addresse steht ?

welches (einfache) programm könntet ihr da für XP empfehlen ?

Rigo


----------



## gorim (4. Mai 2006)

Genau so ist es. Bei 1&1 nimmst Du den smtp.1und1.de und als Login Dein derzeiter Zugang. Du kannst auch extra ein eigenes Konto nehmen, wenn Dein Tarif das zuläßt.  Du mußt also Deinem Mailserver nur noch mitteilen, daß er sich bei 1und1 einloggen muß und dort die E-Mails hinschicken. Bei einem Kunden von mir funktioniert das wunderbar. Bisher gabs nur eine Störung, und da war 1&1 schuld. 

bis dann
gorim


----------

